# [hint] installing freebsd 8.0 on systems without cdrom-boot-capability



## massimo_m (Jun 3, 2010)

i red many messages that ask how to install freebsd 8.0 on pc without cdrom-boot-capability.

this is my way:

download sbootmgr.dsk  (ask  google!  ).

this is a disk image (from slackware) that, once booted, display a menu with the choice of the drives, and you can boot from the device you want. you can put the cd of freebsd on the cdrom reader and boot from it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 7, 2010)

[ the opening post has been edited to change 'floppy' to 'cdrom' ]


----------

